# Egg tooth



## VARNYARD (Jun 17, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the egg tooth, hatchlings normally loose this within the first 24 hours after hatching.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow that's pretty kool never seen it up close thanx for yet another awesome and informative thread like always. The pics are great!!!


----------



## angelrose (Jun 18, 2008)

Bobby, these tegus are simply amazing. I would not even know to look for that. thank you for these awesome pics.


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow... that is just incredible! I knew that birds had egg-teeth but i never thought that reptiles had them, since their eggs are so soft. Really cool pictures. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## DZLife (Jun 18, 2008)

I've seen egg teeth before (on my hatchling cornsnakes) but never on a tegu...awesome, Bobby!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 19, 2008)

I am glad you guys like the pictures, man it was a hard shot to capture as small as they are.


----------

